# Going price for feeder pigs?



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I am looking for a feeder pig or 2 to feed out for next Fall. About all I could find were high end show pigs, but I finally found a guy with a couple that pretty much fit the bill for me.

It's been a while since I bought any and I was wondering what they are going for around the country before I commit. I thought he may be a bit high, but really dont know. 

Here are the 2 he is offering. He say they weigh around 45 and 60 lbs.










And I know prices are probably regional, but just looking to get a general idea.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Here in NH spring piglets go for $90-$115. Buying multiples can bring the price down. I paid $70 each for my 8 piglets. 8 weeks old Duroc/Yorkshire


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

spring piglets in western washington are $100-125. Fall piglets are $80. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

those would be 50-60$ a head in my area of CO.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We for weaner feeder pigs get $150 for boars, $200 for gilts and have a waiting list out until May with 40 sows farrowing.

Don't buy culls. They will likely cost you more in feed than the difference between them and better quality grower pigs.

If you're going to raise them on pasture, get them from someone who has been raising them on pasture so they are acclimated and have generations of adaptation to pasture.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

highlands said:


> We for weaner feeder pigs get $150 for boars, $200 for gilts and have a waiting list out until May with 40 sows farrowing.
> 
> *Don't buy culls. They will likely cost you more in feed than the difference between them and better quality grower pigs.
> 
> If you're going to raise them on pasture, get them from someone who has been raising them on pasture so they are acclimated and have generations of adaptation to pasture.*


Thanks but that is not what I asked.

I raised loads of hogs in my younger years before I moved from the ranch I grew up on and off and on since then. I know what I am doing, I just wanted to see what the average price around was since everything has gotten so high , from laying age pullets to pigs to scrap refrigerators going for $10 cwt and it has been a while since I bought pigs.

And you may have a waiting list, but I'm not paying that. Not when I can buy show culls for $150 at 250 lbs. I want a feeder to feed the garden extras to and not just let it waste. That and current freezer space is why I am not buying another show cull right now.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

dollar a pound is about all I'll pay. Plenty out there for that.


----------



## Brownie (Jun 20, 2011)

They would be between $50 and $75 here in OK. Sometimes I see ones ready to butcher for just $100 when someone gets in a hurry to get rid of them.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

I could get $35 for mine easy enough. Those look kind of scrawny though.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

amylou62 said:


> I could get $35 for mine easy enough. Those look kind of scrawny though.


The only thing I can find for that price is wild hogs and I dont want those in a pen when I can get em just as fat running wild.

Based on what has been posted, the guy is about right on price. He has them running on pasture and feeds a little corn and soy beans along the way is what he told me.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

You asked what going prices were and amylou just answered honestly. As did highlands. You seem to take offense to anything that doesn't say "Grab those pigs", so grab them and don't worry about the going price anywhere else because obviously it's not what you were actually asking.

ETA If I could get feral pigs that easily, I'd get chickens to eat the scraps (mine eat anything a pig will, almost) and just hunt the pigs. Have eggs to go with the bacon.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Commercial weaned pigs are trading for $60 to $70 on the open market, these are 12 to 15 lb 17 to 24 day old pigs.

The feeder pig market is higher than that, the days of $1/lb are gone.

By the way, if you are considering those pigs I'd pass, especially if they are being fed soybeans and no other protein. Feeding incorrect protein early limits muscle growth and results in a carcass at slaughter will less lean and more fat.

Jim


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

CarolT said:


> *You asked what going prices were and amylou just answered honestly. As did highlands. You seem to take offense to anything that doesn't say "Grab those pigs", so grab them and don't worry about the going price anywhere else because obviously it's not what you were actually asking.*
> 
> ETA If I could get feral pigs that easily, I'd get chickens to eat the scraps (mine eat anything a pig will, almost) and just hunt the pigs. Have eggs to go with the bacon.


No, I was actually asking what pigs were going for . As I stated, its been a while and everything has gone up a lot in recent times. 

I didnt ask for a lesson in buying pigs to be pastured, and if folks are paying a $50 premium for gilts, its because they have breeding in the back of their minds. 

I wasnt saying anything derogatory about or to amylou. I was merely saying I havent found any pigs to be bought for $35 other than wild hogs.

I cant justify paying the going rate for show pigs for personal consumption. I am not concerned about how long it takes to get him to size since I dont plan to butcher him til early next Winter anyway. I fed plenty on corn and soy beans back in the day. May not have developed as well as one on commercial feed, but they sure tasted good and a whale of a lot cheaper. 

And while I hunt and eat wild hogs, they do not cut out the same as a better bred hog and that is why I want to raise my own, along with the fact that the oldest or our 3 new daughters enjoys livestock of all kinds ( her twin sisters do to but not to the extent Karrissa does ) and wants to raise pigs for 4-H in a couple of years and I figure this will be a good opportunity to show her whats involved and see how she does helping with it.

Now that I am through explaining myself, let me say one thing more. I didnt and dont take offense about anyone not saying jump on these pigs. That is my decision.

I do get a bit riled when people that do not know me or my background presume to tell me things I didnt ask about. I understand about public forums and the local experts. Thats why I asked the going price question. And, I too will give answers or personal experiences to specific questions asked. But I try to end it there.


----------



## Hiker64 (Jun 3, 2009)

Here in NE GA I can get healthy 10-12 week old around $45-$50.


----------



## rmrc (Aug 20, 2009)

I sell my Berk feeders for $75 each with a discount for multiple purchases. They are nicely muscled piglets but not registered. I'm fussy about what and how much they're fed and have never had a problem selling 'em. I guess if you want a $35 pig you probably get what you pay for. The price is the true reflection of the value of the animal....


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

rmrc said:


> I sell my Berk feeders for $75 each with a discount for multiple purchases. They are nicely muscled piglets but not registered. I'm fussy about what and how much they're fed and have never had a problem selling 'em. I guess if you want a $35 pig you probably get what you pay for. The price is the true reflection of the value of the animal....


I wish I could find some Berks for your price. There are a couple of Berkshire breeders reasonably close, but they specialize in show pigs and want far more than I can justify .

I have no doubt you get what you pay for. I just want a good grade pig. Not show winner or a runt either.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked the DTN Feeder Pig Index, 40 to 50# commercial feeder pigs are trading for about $85 each. The CME Lean Hog futures contract for the summer months are trading for pennies under $100/cwt HCW, this equates to over $200/hog hanging. The hog market has changed, the $1/lb guide for feeders pigs is outdated and not applicable anymore.

Good luck finding pigs, there are many producers that suffered serious conception rate issues due to the extreme heat last summer, I have customers who normally have conception rates in the 90% range, they had rates as low as 40% from the summer heat. We will have some holes in commercial production and the conception rate challenges affect most producers large and small.

Jim


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Lazy J said:


> I just checked the DTN Feeder Pig Index, 40 to 50# commercial feeder pigs are trading for about $85 each. The CME Lean Hog futures contract for the summer months are trading for pennies under $100/cwt HCW, this equates to over $200/hog hanging. The hog market has changed, the $1/lb guide for feeders pigs is outdated and not applicable anymore.
> 
> Good luck finding pigs, there are many producers that suffered serious conception rate issues due to the extreme heat last summer, I have customers who normally have conception rates in the 90% range, they had rates as low as 40% from the summer heat. We will have some holes in commercial production and the conception rate challenges affect most producers large and small.
> 
> Jim


Thank you. Was it as dry there as it was here last year? I sure hope it wasnt as hot because we had weeks of 100 plus days here.

Seems like the heat and drought raised havoc on far more than most realize.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

BobbyB said:


> No, I was actually asking what pigs were going for.


People have told you the going prices and you've been nasty.



BobbyB said:


> I cant justify paying the going rate for show pigs for personal consumption.


I strongly recommend you stick with the 50Â¢/lb pigs you'll get from factory farm culls if you can find them. Auctions are a good place to look. That's where you can find the lowest price for the least quality.



BobbyB said:


> I do get a bit riled when people that do not know me or my background presume to tell me things I didnt ask about. I understand about public forums and the local experts.


So sorry, you didn't post your resume... Perhaps you'll do that first before you post more questions you don't want answered.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

highlands said:


> People have told you the going prices and you've been nasty.
> 
> *No, I havent been nasty to anyone that just answered my question and I dont consider anything I have said as nasty. I can get nasty, but that would get me banned I am sure
> *
> ...


I guess I just dont understand how my original question warrants being told about what to buy or not to buy, or multiple generations of pasture raised hogs.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I get mine before they go into the grow out barn for $15 a piece


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

highlands said:


> People have told you the going prices and you've been nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no dog in this fight but your post is way out of line. You are not the only person on this board that raises hogs and you have no corner on what is best.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Qhorseman said:


> I get mine before they go into the grow out barn for $15 a piece


Man, I can only wish.



Wanda said:


> I have no dog in this fight but your post is way out of line. You are not the only person on this board that raises hogs and you have no corner on what is best.


Thank you.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Qhorseman said:


> I get mine before they go into the grow out barn for $15 a piece


Really? I'd like to know the source, I could move THOUSANDS of $15 feeder pigs in this market.


----------



## Mossyoak (Feb 11, 2012)

I just purchased a 35lb pig for $40 in southwest Missouri and my little boar was free thanks to some quick hands on a hog hunting trip. We have had the wild boar for three weeks and he is acting just like our domestic and has not even attempted an escape, but as you said he is much leaner and does not gain like our domestic.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Lazy J said:


> Really? I'd like to know the source, I could move THOUSANDS of $15 feeder pigs in this market.


Its an inside job  A friend of mine works at the swine barn.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

Another way to determine market prices is to look at asking prices on your local craigslist. So in vermont right now (2-19-2012) asking prices range from $75 to $150. 

In San Antonio (closest city to Hondo, Tx) there's only 1 add offering show pigs but no price, three adds looking for pigs. 

SEW are selling for $52-$57 (10-12lb basis), in the cornbelt, feeders (40lb basis) $80-85
SEW=Segregated Early Wean. 


If you're able to buy pigs for $15 from anyone at this time of year that's a bargain. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

bruceki said:


> Another way to determine market prices is to look at asking prices on your local craigslist. So in vermont right now (2-19-2012) asking prices range from $75 to $150.
> 
> In San Antonio (closest city to Hondo, Tx) there's only 1 add offering show pigs but no price, three adds looking for pigs.
> 
> ...


I used Searchtempest to search craigslst in a 400 mile radius of here. After changing the key words twice, I found some Hamp crosses for $65 about 2 hours away, but they were listed late January.

I also found 2 more Hamp cross ads for $35 a round but those are 4 and 6 hours away. These are weaning age pigs. 

The show pigs you mentioned start at $250 as do most in this area.

The whole problem is, well it's a problem for people like me I guess is , hog raising is just about a thing of the past. Time was , lots of folks had a few sows and pigs were easier to come by. As I said, I raised quite a few years back and sold pigs by word of mouth all over the county. 

And made sure I always had 2 corn fed and ready to haul to the butcher every Winter at the request of a very special customer, my banker. As he always told me, " I like my pork chops and pan sausage. " ig:


----------



## rmrc (Aug 20, 2009)

You can also use allofcraigs.com to search nationwide or narrow the search.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

TamworthxDurocs are $50 here at 8 weeks old. I haven't seen them or know anything about them, just listing what shows as available in this area.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

rmrc said:


> You can also use allofcraigs.com to search nationwide or narrow the search.


Never heard of that one. I always use Search tempest and keep it at 400 miles.



CarolT said:


> TamworthxDurocs are $50 here at 8 weeks old. I haven't seen them or know anything about them, just listing what shows as available in this area.


I wish I could get a couple of those if they are decent. We are headed to TN March 1st for my oldest daughters wedding. If I can figure out a way to haul some home, I may have to shop further out. I know I can haul weaning size pigs in a big dog crate. 

BTW, I'm not buying the pigs in the pic. Still shopping.


----------



## DonM (Dec 9, 2009)

Just sold out of 40 blue butts 50.00 each 8-12 weeks old


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Where cold weather is a factor, the price goes up in the late spring. Seems everyone wants to butcher in the onset of cold weather. But, around here, the 4H fair is Labor Day weekend, so the demand in the spring is even higher. 
The profit margin for pigs is small. Most people that do it for a living, provide feeders on contract. They get a lower price sometimes, but they are assured having a buyer at all times. Some contracts prohibit selling individual feeder pigs outside the contract.

So, for a small operation, without contract, to supply spring feeders, they often lose money on litters born in the "off" seasons. With the price of feed, hard to justify spring time only farrowings.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

DonM said:


> *Just sold out of 40 blue butts 50.00 each 8-12 weeks old*


*Do you have any more on the way or planned in the near future?*

Last night, I searched Craigslist from here to Murfreesboro, TN, where we are going 1st weekend of March. I'm going to be driving within easy distance of quite a few. I just dont have the room with 4 adults, 3 kids and luggage to haul any back.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

I know you have searched CL but have you tried placing a "wanted" ad on your local CL? Or the barter board here?


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

DWH Farm said:


> I know you have searched CL but have you tried placing a "wanted" ad on your local CL? Or the barter board here?


I have a wanted ad on Craigslist. Thats how I found the pigs in my first post. 

I have time so I am going to keep looking for a while. And since Karla likes a road trip every now and again, we may just make one to get some pigs.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

BobbyB said:


> I have a wanted ad on Craigslist. Thats how I found the pigs in my first post.
> 
> I have time so I am going to keep looking for a while. And since Karla likes a road trip every now and again, we may just make one to get some pigs.


Well, if your road trip brings you to NW Arkansas look me up, lol. We have some nice LB crosses and more on the way! I would think that if you keep an eye on CL something will turn up close to you though..


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

DWH Farm said:


> Well, if your road trip brings you to NW Arkansas look me up, lol. We have some nice LB crosses and more on the way! I would think that if you keep an eye on CL something will turn up close to you though..



A road trip for us can be going to Iowa to get Brittany puppy or to Odessa, TX to get an English Pointer pup. Soa pig trip wouldnt be much different. Just a weekend away with an extra purpose. And we havent had one in a long time. 

Where abouts in AR are you ?:hrm:


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

BobbyB said:


> A road trip for us can be going to Iowa to get Brittany puppy or to Odessa, TX to get an English Pointer pup. Soa pig trip wouldnt be much different. Just a weekend away with an extra purpose. And we havent had one in a long time.
> 
> Where abouts in AR are you ?:hrm:


We havent gone _that_ far for stock but also enjoy a good road trip. We are in the NW corner of Arkansas, about 40 miles from Fayetteville and just outside of Bentonville.


----------



## DonM (Dec 9, 2009)

I will not have any till may or june i am in north east Tx.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

DonM said:


> I will not have any till may or june i am in north east Tx.


Sent you a PM


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

*I guess if you want a $35 pig you probably get what you pay for. The price is the true reflection of the value of the animal....*

This is why I hesitate to post anything. I have nice pigs that I take good care of. That's just the going rate here.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

amylou62 said:


> *I guess if you want a $35 pig you probably get what you pay for. The price is the true reflection of the value of the animal....*
> 
> This is why I hesitate to post anything. I have nice pigs that I take good care of. That's just the going rate here.


Thats ok and Im glad you did post. I have no doubt you have good stock. Craigslist has shown pigs all across AL, GA, AR and TN for that price.

It seems there are a lot more small time breeders in that region than here.


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

amylou62 said:


> *I guess if you want a $35 pig you probably get what you pay for. The price is the true reflection of the value of the animal....*
> 
> This is why I hesitate to post anything. I have nice pigs that I take good care of. That's just the going rate here.


I'm glad you post too. I've bought many at $50-60 and when I finally got a litter, they are going for $35-40. I won't sell them for that, and they sure do taste good. It's kinda fun finding new ways to eat them.

Good luck Blaine


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

What was the man asking for the two pigs you posted a photo of ?
Feeders here in S.E. Mo. is around 2 bucks a lb. if you can find them.
I have 30 york/DurcoxHamp. Piglets. 5 days old to 25 days old. Not weaned
yet. 

Good luck,
Gerold.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

gerold said:


> What was the man asking for the two pigs you posted a photo of ?
> Feeders here in S.E. Mo. is around 2 bucks a lb. if you can find them.
> I have 30 york/DurcoxHamp. Piglets. 5 days old to 25 days old. Not weaned
> yet.
> ...


$90 a head


----------



## happymainepigs (Jul 19, 2011)

I am getting $100 each for my weaners this spring, here in Maine. They will be being born next month and I have reservations for just about as many as my girls could have.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

haypoint said:


> Where cold weather is a factor, the price goes up in the late spring. Seems everyone wants to butcher in the onset of cold weather. But, around here, the 4H fair is Labor Day weekend, so the demand in the spring is even higher.
> The profit margin for pigs is small. Most people that do it for a living, provide feeders on contract. They get a lower price sometimes, but they are assured having a buyer at all times. Some contracts prohibit selling individual feeder pigs outside the contract.
> 
> So, for a small operation, without contract, to supply spring feeders, they often lose money on litters born in the "off" seasons. With the price of feed, hard to justify spring time only farrowings.


I run into this EVERY year. Play havoc trying to even find piglets. Have seriously pondered having a sow or two and having my own litters. At least then I'd be assured of having weaners to finish out.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

BobbyB said:


> $90 a head


If you are happy with the way the pigs look and what they were fed the 
price is about right. 
If i was buying i would buy the two. Be a lot cheaper than spending 2k driving all over the country looking for a couple of feeder pigs. Unless you just like to travel.

Thanks for the post. Gives us small pig farmers a chance to see what prices are around the country.

Best to you,
Gerold.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

gerold said:


> If you are happy with the way the pigs look and what they were fed the
> price is about right.
> *If i was buying i would buy the two. Be a lot cheaper than spending 2k driving all over the country looking for a couple of feeder pigs. Unless you just like to travel.*
> 
> ...



I've found some others reasonably close, 3 hours one way. I cant get any until I get back from TN first week of March since there will be no one to tend to them.

As far as travel, My wife and I will make a road trip every now and again just for some time to ourselves. We havent been able to do that in nearly 2 years , so we are due. And bringing home some pigs might just send us in a new direction.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

Around here gas is north of $3.50 a gallon. Figure 3 hours is 150 miles or so, and your mileage at 15mpg, you'll spend $70 on gas + 6 hours driving to save $80. 

You'll be getting paid $2.50/hour for your time, basically. 

That's the math that I do for a lot of my customers who complain about my pigs being $10 more than pigs being sold 100 miles away. When you pencil it out, it costs quite a bit to get a few pigs. 

My usual answer to folks who do that "it's cheaper down the road" is to encourage them to go down the road. Some do, most just pay what I'm asking. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

bruceki said:


> Around here gas is north of $3.50 a gallon. Figure 3 hours is 150 miles or so, and your mileage at 15mpg, you'll spend $70 on gas + 6 hours driving to save $80.
> 
> You'll be getting paid $2.50/hour for your time, basically.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt drive very far to save $10-$15 , but If I could drive a ways and get say, 3 pigs for $115 Instead on 1 for $90, even if I spend that $70 on gas, Im getting an extra pig for my drive. ( my truck gets 20-21 mpg )

But, if Karla and I turn it into a getaway road trip, all bets are off. We get a weekend to ourselves, usually hit a nice cafe, maybe an antique shop, and if I work it out to come home from said trip with 2-3 pigs, they are gravy on the trip. 

I figure I have til the first of May to get some. For me, the search is as much fun as the getting.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Me, I wouldn't buy those. There is no quality there and a scrawny pig without the correct muscle structure isn't going to grow well or use it's food with the best efficiency.

The last time I looked, market price was about $1 a pound, but I haven't looked at prices for about 2 months. Probably to buy them at the auction for $1 a pound, I'd have to buy a "lot" of 6-12 pigs. Which would suit me fine. I could haul them home and sell the excess for a slight profit and end up with my 2-3 pigs for cheaper.

I can get some pretty nice pigs at the auction. Pigs with decent structure and decent breeding, and the males already castrated for me.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Had to go and look.

Block hogs $65.00- 86.00

Feeders $80-90

Sows $18-45

Weaners, sold by the head, $42.50-90.00 per head

Doesn't make sense to me. I can buy a 100 pound feeder for the same price as a bitty little weaner.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Me, I wouldn't buy those. There is no quality there and a scrawny pig without the correct muscle structure isn't going to grow well or use it's food with the best efficiency.
> 
> The last time I looked, market price was about $1 a pound, but I haven't looked at prices for about 2 months. Probably to buy them at the auction for $1 a pound, I'd have to buy a "lot" of 6-12 pigs. Which would suit me fine. I could haul them home and sell the excess for a slight profit and end up with my 2-3 pigs for cheaper.
> 
> I can get some pretty nice pigs at the auction. Pigs with decent structure and decent breeding, and the males already castrated for me.


Well it seems that OK, MO, AR, AL, GA, KY, TN, GA, MS , VA, NC, SC and I guess the rest of that region has the cheapest prices. But it also has the most listings ( Craigslist ). That kind of says to me there are more small time breeder there with a few sows.

The closest hog auction I know of ( only , actually ) is an hour away, held once a month. But as I stated before, my understanding is you have to buy them by the pen and I dont;
a) have a place to keep that many while I try to sell them, 
b) dont have that much pocket money to tie up while I try to sell them and c) dont want to buy feed for that many while I try to sell them.

I am considering in the future getting a couple of sows and a boar and raising some myself. If I do, I think it would be a heritage breed so I can cash in the premium usually paid for those. But that is a long ways from coming to fruition.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Up here in NW Ks they go from $35-80 a piece, All depends on the breed mostly. You can pick nice feeder pigs from show breeders as well, Just tell them you dont want show quality and they always have some young pigs that don't meet there show standards.

There is a guy in O.K. that sells full blood berks for $50 a head, These are the ones that don't meet his show standards, He A.I's his sows so they have good blood lines to.
I will be happy to pass on his contact info to you if your interested, Its a good way to start your own lil berk herd to.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

RW kansas hogs said:


> Up here in NW Ks they go from $35-80 a piece, All depends on the breed mostly. You can pick nice feeder pigs from show breeders as well, Just tell them you dont want show quality and they always have some young pigs that don't meet there show standards.
> 
> There is a guy in O.K. that sells full blood berks for $50 a head, These are the ones that don't meet his show standards, He A.I's his sows so they have good blood lines to.
> *I will be happy to pass on his contact info to you if your interested*, Its a good way to start your own lil berk herd to.


If you could PM it to me please. Thanks


----------

